
Easily clean up a team's remote Git branches - Ovid
http://blogs.perl.org/users/ovid/2016/11/easily-clean-up-a-teams-remote-git-branches.html
======
mundanevoice
Or you could use prune, so let's say robert is your teammates origin name: git
remote prune robert

~~~
Ovid
That doesn't help when you need to review each individual branch to find out
if it needs to be worked on, merged, or deleted.

